# Amber Hillside Horse Harnesses? (formerly Rons Horse Harnesses)



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What has your guy's experience been with them? I'm actually really ticked off right now.

I bought my bridle from the back in February or so, and I've only used it a handfull of times. Maybe ten at the most, and I keep it in a bridle bag at my house. I've made sure to oil it weekly and I worked it with my hands until it was soft before I used it on Sour. I was looking at it today though, and its really in bad condition considering how new it is!

The bit keepers are my main problem. The leather has somehow practically turned to...mush. Thats the only way I can explain it. It has totally lost it's shape and is flat/cracked looking. The threads are coming out too, in that area and in one or two other places. The blinkers came to me with a crack in the leather, but I let it slide.

Most recently though (just today) I noticed that the black is coming off and that its gumming up on the leather, showing some of the brown and making a really nasty residue! Also, on the noseback- the leather is very 'wrinkled' and odd looking.

I honestly don't understand. I've heard a lot of good about this place, and the bridle originally seemed to be very well made. Did I just get a dud or is it all like this? :evil:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you oiled this bridle weekly, then the fault lies with you. The oil has created the gummy, mushy mess. Saddlesoaping is one thing but oiling should be done maybe once yearly and only after the leather has been cleaned.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Really? The stuff that I have says to do it 'frequently' so I assumed that weekly was good. And I always made sure to clean it before oiling it. Its technically called a conditioner though. I guess its an oil? Its supposed to make the leather supple and soft.

whoops xD


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

May I ask what you paid for the bridle?


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

If you use Neatsfoot Compound, it is destructive to leather and actually rots the stitching. Neatsfoot Oil is okay to use but as the other poster said, you don't need to do it every week.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

$85 for the bridle, $20 for the bit. Not a huge amount, but enough that I'd expect it to atleast last longer than this. 

I'm not using Neatsfoot though, its something called 'Leather New deep conditioner/replinisher/restorer.' It says the ingredients are a blend of natural and synthetic oils. Contains no silicones or waxes. Contains no petroleum distillates. 

I talked to the shop owner on the phone today though, and she thinks its just a dud bridle. They're sending me a new one. I was pleasently suprised by how willing she was to work with me, and said that its happened once or twice before- it just depends on the cut of leather that its made of. One plus for them! I guess we'll see if it really is just a dud when my new one comes in.

Supposively the Leather New doesn't harm the stitching either. Or so it says on the bottle.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My guess would also be that you've severely overconditioned it. I use pure neatsfoot oil (no compound) on all my tack but I usually only oil it once a year and only then if it needs it.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Very possible. I'll make sure not to use any more. What should I do for roughness and/or dirt in the meantime?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

When my stuff gets dirty, I'll usually just wipe it off with a damp rag. If it is really, truly nasty, then I'll wash it good with saddle soap and then _lightly_ re-oil it.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Using leather conditioner, not to mention DEEP conditioner at that, weekly is most likely your issue here :x


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Endiku said:


> What has your guy's experience been with them? I'm actually really ticked off right now.
> 
> I bought my bridle from the back in February or so, and I've only used it a handfull of times. Maybe ten at the most, and I keep it in a bridle bag at my house. I've made sure to oil it weekly and I worked it with my hands until it was soft before I used it on Sour. I was looking at it today though, and its really in bad condition considering how new it is!
> 
> ...


 i think the leather the harness maker is uesing is understandard i think i would be quite annoyed to the thing i was going to ask was the oil recomended for your harness.
i use a neatsfoot oil compound and it makes the leather very supple indeed.
the stiching should not come undone at all i think this saddler should be avoided if he is useing understandard matirial.
it could be dangerous for you or your horse.
i brought a set once i did the girth up and the stiching fell apart.
i payed 400 for it out of the horse sales the best thing i did to it was burn it as i did not want to sell it on and someone to get hurt or there horse.
the bridles i have here well are 15-27 years old and what i call the reading set i had remade from scrach as the harness was utter garbage when i brought it but the blinkers are ok and i dont know the age of them but thay are oiled in the same way as the others.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If leather craftspeople sold only products they make, most would starve. Therefore it is a common practice to bring in factory goods. The average joe won't pay $300 for a bridle which will last a lifetime, but an $80 bridle has appeal. Kudos that you will get a replacement without a battle.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd actually be very willing to buy a high-line bridle, but as it is- I'm a minor without a job (parents wont let me get one) and I don't technically own Sour, so she could always be sold out from under me and I'd be left with a bunch of high price tack. I guess the up side though, would be that it would have a good resale value.

Thanks for the help guys, and yes- the shop owner was VERY courteous. She thinks that some of the gumminess may be my fault, as you guys thought, but the tarnishing steel, shapeless/cracked leather, and breaking threads may be because of workmanship. We'll see


----------

